# suspend2ram/ hibernation on hp pavilion dv7



## kuba_g (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi!

Couple of days ago I've installed FreeBSD 8. I have already solved most of my problems (wifi, graphics , sound etc) but I have no idea how to solve a problem with suspend :/

After:

```
acpiconf -s 3
```

system is suspending to ram, but when it returns everything works fine expect laptop monitor- screen goes black.

I had the same problem on linux. I solved it by changing 'nv' driver to 'nvidia' in Xorg config. In FreeBSD I am also using 'nvidia' driver but it isn't helping at all.

Any  suggestions ??

Notebook:
HP Pavilion dv7 1299ew
Freebsd 8 amd64


----------



## gnemmi (Mar 27, 2010)

Have you read the Nvidia's driver documentation to check whether it say something about suspend support?
Anyways, suspend/resume on FreeBSD is still nothing to brag about .. 
I solved my screen issues (i915 driver) but the bge(4) is a no go at all ..


----------



## gnemmi (Mar 28, 2010)

http://es.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/195.36.15/README/configlaptop.html



> Known Notebook Issues
> 
> There are a few known issues associated with notebooks:
> 
> ...


----------

